# LSBC Diana Build



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had a set of castings and drawings for a Diana for some time that came as part of a lot of stuff from an estate sale. I guess it finally percolated to the top of my list. I will probably kick myself later for putting this energy into a free lance design, but... here goes. The first attachment is an image of the assembly drawing from the AJ Reeves website. I have almost all of the materials I need (in some form) on hand and work is going like lightening. I was oscillating as whether or not to post anything as the flame-O meter has been high here lately but I thought I would take a chence. I have quite a few assemblies done and I will try and remember to post them as they become somewhat presentable. My plan is for a dark green body, splashers and wheels with a black frame. Thoughts are appreciated. The second image is the frame awaiting it's paint.
















Dave


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do like the lines of this engine. Should be a nice build!


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

There are many who worship at the altar of LBSC and he did certainly do more than any other one person to further the live steam hobby BUT...........the old feller couldn't design a scale model of a prototype if his life depended on it. All his models are freelance or 'based on' a prototype and Diana is no exception. Personally I don't care for freelance models.....they never look as good as the real thing. With a little cosmetic change and a proper LMS profile tender Dot suddenly becomes a very nice model of an LMS Black 5, and likewise ditch LBSC's rather odd tender shape and substitute a Stanier tender, and you will be the proud owner of a very convincing LMS Princess Pacific. The LMS never ran green engines so if your heart is set on green then your only other real option is an LNER A2. Of course if you are happy with freelance engines rather than prototypes then all I have written can be ignored. I have seen English versions of N American engines modelled between the 1930s and '70s and with the UK embellishments a NYC Hudson looks totally ridiculous to our eyes here. As a modeller myself, I always think, to use the old expression "it's a pity to spoil the ship for a ha'penny worth of tar'.
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I asked and am interested, thank you for the input, what colors are a Princess, my only real requirement is not black BTW, Black Five had no trailing bogey. The very best likeness I have found is the attached. I will look into the Princess class. The second post is a good match as well if i drop the splashers 1/4" or so.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm with DM-K on this one. 
Mind you, some people need plans to follow, and need to follow them to the letter, otherwise they are lost. 
Maybe you feel that way. 
David did say the DOT, which is the 4-6-0 version, 'could' make a nice Black Five. 
So, are you coal firing it as per the plans? 
Are you keeping the original valve train - inside slip eccentric? 
If you want to make it into something more 'realistic', then I would start with the wheel diameter, and spacing, and then see what locomotives that fit those dimensions. 
There may be none at all, or you may have some choices. 
Did you really want to try and make it into something that has already been produced by other manufacturers? 
Did you want to make it into something unique. 
Does it 'have' to be a British loco? 
All questions to answer before you get along too far and then can't turn back.Good luck with the project.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

My goodness, so many great questions David! My goal per se, is to have something interesting which runs well that is Britishy looking that would go together quickly with stuff I had about. I am probably going to add side deflectors as on the first illustration and go forward. I am not a gotta follow plans guy and usually wander off a bit. This is more of an exercise to teach myself more about the process of building a main line style loco. I have castings for an Atlantic as well as that style is my favorite and wanted to have something under my belt in 1/32nd scale before going. I kind of was inspired to move as I just read LBSC's BAT article in Model Engineer. As to firing, have designed an alcohol burner that I believe will work well in the space allocated. I have a coal fired Bassett Lowke and am not a fan of chasing my engines about. I am also going to go with the slip eccentrics as I already have them made. The chassis was briefly assembled to ensure basic functionality prior to painting. Most all the mechanicals are made but I don't wish to display them until I have them cleaned up more. This has been more of a "saw and file" affair than most of my projects as I have not really finished setting up shop following my move to Ohio as I destroyed my back lifting a TV Kind of a filler until I get my laser set up (It is at a relatives and I can't lift it now) and get moving on my long teaks. I like staying busy. 

Dave


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, sounds like a full plate plus another sitting waiting. hahaha


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave: I would suggest building Diana to LBSC's design. His stuff works, pure and simple. It will run great and look superb. Since you are building a UK profile, Inspector Meticulous and all his rivet counters will be in force. 


I built a "Chingford Express". It runs like a Swiss watch. Diana will too.

Here's a link to a re-print of the "Dot" series (and some of LBSC's other designs). "Dot" looks like the ten-wheeler version of Diana. John-Tom's LBSC stuff

vr Bob


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Bob. Yesterday put together the front and rear bogeys and cleaned up the cylinders a bit. I also have the boiler part done. I just (we have a level 3 snow emergency, no work) painted the frame, bogeys and front and trailing wheels. i will post pics when i can handle them. 
Dave


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Chassis, cylinders, wheels and more are now painted. The boiler should be finished by this weekend. I hope to have the cylinders and motion re-installed by then as well.








Dave


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dave, 
Looking very nice. 
Did you machine the cylinders yourself, or did you get them already done from the estate sale? 
I have seen sets of castings advertised and wondered how easy/hard they are to machine. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, fast progress!  

In the OP you mentioned castings; does the kit require machining by the builder?


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, they require machining. There are castings for the wheels, stack trim, dome, smoke box door, cylinders. I am mixed on some of the castings as a couple have some porosity which affects the surface finish. Overall, it speeds the progress along. David, the castings have machined quite nicely and probably have been correctly heat treated. I did not enjoy making or installing the graphited string however. As an FYI, I have a 10" South Bend Lathe, A Chinese bench mill and a whole bunch of tooling I have collected and made over the years. For quite some time I made a bunch of 4 stroke multicylinder IC engines. 

dave


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good, Dave. 
Btw, my South Bend is a 9", 1932 (I think) with a flat leather belt drive. Chinese mini mill too....


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice paint job too!


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

More Progress.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah! It is running on air. Video below.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9EnjgYofy0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am resurrecting this thread a I am beginning to move forward on this loco again as the Newbury is finished. I have stripped the paint off and am making some changes to the body work. In addition I am thinking of adding a axle pump. i will have some pictures to show shortly.

Dave


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Dave! Does Diana use the same "Smithies" type boiler as Dot?
vr Bob


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

It is designed as a coal fired boiler but I adapted it to alcohol. i will post a picture looking into the firebox. I did a Smithies in the Newbury and am a bit disappointed, I really needed to create an insanely hot fire to get good performance. I do not believe I have ever seen a Smithies exceed expectations.

Dave


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

cocobear1313 said:


> I do not believe I have ever seen a Smithies exceed expectations.
> 
> Dave


Not quite sure how to interpret that statement.
I can only go by the smithies (pot boiler with water tubes) boilers that I have in my Aster locos, and they produce plenty of steam.
I think that it's all to do with the water circulation caused by the water tubes.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes they do all right, Not great, just my opinion based on my experiences with Aster and others. 

Dave


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

To Gauge One Lines

LBSC never intended to build his locomotive as "scale models". He was not a "rivet counter".
His intention was to build small live steam locomotives "like their big sisters, just smaller". 
He had many critics, ( and apparently still does to this day).
I have some of his books which are easy and enjoyable to read. He taught me and many others a lot.
If he does not suit your taste, find someone who does. But don't spoil the fun for those that enjoy his work.

Gerald Pierce


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

dave also look at the duchess class,, they came after the princess class ,,, the wheel are a bit small on the one your building but its close enough,, the wrenn model is a duchess class

princess and duchess were lined crimson and lined black,, the duchesses also were streamlined and also came in blue ,,,, they were green in british rail service and for a period as your picure of a clan loco depicts,,i think some were painted blue too
2 princess class survived and 3 duchess class,, duchess of hamilton being re streamlined and is a thing of true beauty,,


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

daveyb, what cool ideas. Ironic as i am thinking about a streamliner in the near term. On this one I am to far gone to turn back. i have reworked the body and am mucccchhhh happier. I will take some new pictures this weekend. 

Dave


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

just google LMS STREAMLINERS DUCHESS CLASS,, came in blue or maroon with cats whiskers

probably the finest loco class made in the uk and the most attractive in my eyes

i think the streamlining was removed when ww2 started some had it, some did not,,,


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

A few pictures. The bodywork is mostly repainted. I need to bake the shell tonight and then paint the roof tomorrow morning. I bent up new unger cab splashers that I am pleased with, I will be adding some random pipework prior to installation The boiler is complete and has been tested to 200 PSI. Alas, I will not have it done before Ernie's but I will be close.


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

check out the aster duchess live steam loco video posted on here under the heading london euston to perth scotland
runs fantastic,,

there known as the duchess class but really there called the princess coronation class

and the earlier ones called the princess royal class,,, but there just called princess ,,,and duchess class ,,,by 

every one now


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking very nice Dave. Going into the smokebox to hook up 1:32 scale steam lines using 1:1 fingers is a lot of fun (not!!)


----------

